# WANTED...correct Faxon Coffee jar glass insert



## dygger60 (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking for an original glass insert for a Faxon Coffee jar.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 5, 2010)

Oooh!  Put me in line for one of those!  -Tammy


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 7, 2010)

Those fall under the "hens teeth" chance of getting.  I have been looking for one of those for sometime now.

 I did manage to get a very nice jar example, that is minus the scratches and staining. I will surely let you know
 when I come across one.


----------

